# Iron River-Marenisco trail



## bogwalker (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey...some of us are going to take this trail for the first time in acouple of weeks and I was wondering if anyone has any advice as to good or bad points,Id appreciate any input,thanks!


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

how long are you guys planning to ride it? it is definatley a tough one.


----------



## bogwalker (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey...what part of the trail is tough?We are planning on going to the end andthen back again.Is it rough terrain or hard to find the trail?Weve ridden 100 plus miles before but it was in familiar territory.Looking forward to some new country.When we get done Ill let you know how it was.


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks my buddy said it was tough terrain. he said the trails arent very wide and trails are very rough. but let me know thanks


----------

